
Autonomous robotic intracardiac catheter navigation using haptic vision - bookofjoe
https://robotics.sciencemag.org/content/4/29/eaaw1977.full
======
killjoywashere
Worth noting this is an open chest, transmural setup, _not_ the transfemoral
setup most people probably associate with cardiac catheterization. This thing
is _massive_.

~~~
xvilka
Most likely the similar method can be applied to the transfemoral setup as
well, after some improvements and miniaturization.

